# Best return on investment?



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

What would be the best return on investment :

-2 SVS pb12-nsd over my current 2 Premier Acoustic PA-120

or,

-Athem MRX 500 (store demo for app.$1000) over my current Denon 2311CI

I think I know the answer but I could be wrong:blink:

cheers


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

My vote would be for the 2 SVS pb12-nsd's.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - as I saw someone say in a different thread - the AVR may be the heart of your system, but the speakers are the soul.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Definitely would go with the SVS's. However, I am not so sure about $1000 for the MRX-500.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

SVS hands down.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Absolutely the SVS PB12's. Two of those would be awesome. Get a new avr later and enjoy the power of those immediately.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

mmmh, it's not very clear what I should do yet??:neener: he he, I'm kidding of course. It was my intention to go for the SVS, just wanted some feedback and it does confirm my initial intentions. 

My wife ask me out of the 2 swaps, which one would result in "less noise" :yikes: she's going to be thrilled.

cheers


----------



## Driver_King (Sep 19, 2009)

It would be difficult not to get nearly all of what you put into the SVS subs if you were to resell it compared to the Anthem. Subwoofer technologies hardly change over time compared to receivers which are updated and outmoded yearly.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^

Very good point.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Definitely the SVS's


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Done!! Should get them by next Thursday. To say that I`m excited would be an understatement.:banana:


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice, congrats! Let us know how they sound compared to your current set up... I had a pb10-nsd previously and thought (And still do) pretty highly of it. Two pb12s in your space will be great no doubt!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------

